# Good Snakemen/yuan-ti minis?



## Kunimatyu (Jun 13, 2005)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good snakemen/yuan-ti miniatures?

I've found Reaper's Snakemen and their incredible new Snakemen Champion, the WotC plastic yuan-ti, and RAFM's Children of Yig, but I'm wondering if there are any other good snakemen that I've forgotten about.

Good non-Warhammer Lizardmen figures would be nice as well.


----------



## kengar (Jun 13, 2005)

For lizardmen, check out the Reptus figures in the Warlord line (Reaper). I think you've mentioned most of the snakeman minis figs out there. AFAIK


----------



## D'karr (Jun 13, 2005)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me in the direction of some good snakemen/yuan-ti miniatures?
> 
> I've found Reaper's Snakemen and their incredible new Snakemen Champion, the WotC plastic yuan-ti, and RAFM's Children of Yig, but I'm wondering if there are any other good snakemen that I've forgotten about.
> 
> Good non-Warhammer Lizardmen figures would be nice as well.




Chronopia has a complete faction of "snake guys" called Stygians.  The chronopia game has gone through several hands in the last few years.  I'm not sure who the final manufacturer is.  Here is a link to the store I found.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 13, 2005)

We just ran up against some half-dragon yuan-ti recently, and the GM put some I-Kore minis out on the table, from the Void line.  I don't recall what they're called, though.  Void has now changed hands so I don't know if they're making any new ones of these things.


----------



## Gospog (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Sniffles, 

Those were probably Koralon.

There have been a couple of different "waves" of Koralon, with the majority of them sculpted by the amazing Kevin White.

Some of them are snake-like and quite nasty.  

Go poke around www.urbanmammoth.com and I'm betting you will find some under the VOID sections.

The Urbanb War Koralon (not sculpted by Mr. White) are shaping up to be much more alien and much less snake like, from what I can tell.  (still pretty cool-looking, though)

Hope that helps.

-Tom


----------



## Brakkart (Jul 2, 2005)

Citadel did a pack of Chaos Snakemen back in the 80's, you can usually find some of them on ebay if you look. They make very good Yuan-ti figures.


----------



## Brakkart (Jul 4, 2005)

If you want to see what the Citadel Chaos Snakemen actually look like, have a click here:

http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/0215rocsnakecdwm.jpg

They look to be pretty good Yuan-ti style figures to me!


----------



## danmonk (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi

I've got one of the citadel snakemen. No 02 on this link:http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/0215rocsnakecdwm.jpg

I was just about to put him on ebay but he's yours if you want to make me an offer.

Dan


----------



## Kunimatyu (Sep 21, 2005)

That's okay, but thanks. Reaper just came out with some truly great snakemen for their Warlord line, so I'm sitting pretty.


----------

